# St. Vrain - Apple Valley



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Took some newer boaters down Apple Valley last night and there's a hose/small diameter plastic pipe in one of the drops. It is below the footbridge a ways (wasn't paying attention) where the river makes a right turn and there's a verticle rock wall on the left, about 1/3 mile above the first road bridge. It is after the tongue of the small drop running about 15' parallel to the current and seems to be attached at both ends. I could see someone exiting the small drop on the left and trying to get back to the right getting clothes lined by it. Popular run for beginners, so be careful.


----------

